# Stroke up



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but what it sounds like what you need to do is what we call "tune" the engine. I am not sure if anyone else is familiar with the terminology "stroke up". This sounds like a problem many of us have resolved by "tuning" the engine. i am not sure if Cruzes manufactured in Singapore are different or not. Hopefully someone else can provide more insight.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure I have heard of stroking an engine(chevy 350ci to 383ci using a 400ci crank), however have never heard of anyone building a stroked ecotec.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

qarma,

Your 2011 Cruze 1.6 LS in Singapore is running on the older E-TEC II engine shared with the local Optra and the USA-spec Aveo (not the ECOTEC engine). The E-TEC II engine block has been around for quite a while and the performance options are actually quite well-known.

Given that you're in Singapore, I'd suggest you come for the TeamChevySG monthly meet-ups to discuss the most practical local options for increasing the power of the engine, in terms of the build options, parts suppliers, and local workshops that you can consider.

- perlionex


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> however have never heard of anyone building a stroked ecotec.


There are tons of stroked ecotecs.. I dont know about 1.4t.


As far as building a stroker 1.6 I think it would be a waste. You should boost it and play with the heads before you stroke it. Now if you have a monster turbo built head and fuel upgrades then I can see a stroker.


----------



## qarma (Sep 13, 2013)

Patman said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but what it sounds like what you need to do is what we call "tune" the engine. I am not sure if anyone else is familiar with the terminology "stroke up". This sounds like a problem many of us have resolved by "tuning" the engine. i am not sure if Cruzes manufactured in Singapore are different or not. Hopefully someone else can provide more insight.



The terms here by the meaning of 'stroke up' are by changing the displacement of the cruze. For example the stock 1.6ls to be stroke up to 1.8 or 2.0lt engine by changing the Cylinder block, piston crankshaft and alot more. hope this explained what I'm trying say. Pardon the terminology.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

qarma said:


> The terms here by the meaning of 'stroke up' are by changing the displacement of the cruze. For example the stock 1.6ls to be stroke up to 1.8 or 2.0lt engine by changing the Cylinder block, piston crankshaft and alot more. hope this explained what I'm trying say. Pardon the terminology.


Even if you could stroke a 1.6 to a 1.8L what would you gain? 15hp/20lb-ft torque? can't imagine it would be worth the cost for virtually no improvement in acceleration. Would probably be smarter money spent to just trade/buy a car with more power.


----------



## qarma (Sep 13, 2013)

perlionex said:


> qarma,
> 
> Your 2011 Cruze 1.6 LS in Singapore is running on the older E-TEC II engine shared with the local Optra and the USA-spec Aveo (not the ECOTEC engine). The E-TEC II engine block has been around for quite a while and the performance options are actually quite well-known.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advised, my cruze is running on ecotec 1.6ls. As the for the forum in Singapore it has been quiet. I'm just hoping that i could get info from our counterparts in the states. If there any chances that they are selling any aftermarket blocks and parts please share.. Thanks.


----------



## qarma (Sep 13, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Even if you could stroke a 1.6 to a 1.8L what would you gain? 15hp/20lb-ft torque? can't imagine it would be worth the cost for virtually no improvement in acceleration. Would probably be smarter money spent to just trade/buy a car with more power.



I've just need the enough power to drive effortlessly if the car is fully loaded. By the way cars over here are way too expensive.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> There are tons of stroked ecotecs.. I dont know about 1.4t.


Really? Only ever seen two mentions of ecotec stroker engines, the werksracing 2.4 LNF(up from 2.0L) which was discontinued due to lack for interest. ZZP does offer a couple stoked 2.0T ecotecs, but nothing for the family 0 ecotec engines used in the cruze. 
ZZPerformance - Ecotec Forged Short Block #ZZ-ECTFSB

Can only imagine what our 1.4T could do with a bit more displacement.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

qarma said:


> I've just need the enough power to drive effortlessly if the car is fully loaded. By the way cars over here are way too expensive.


I can understand wanting more power but realistically you can't expect much gain from any mods. Look at it this way, the cruze weights around 3,000lbs, if I am looking correctly your 1.6L has 111HP. your current horsepower per lb is 27lbs. Add 20HP only drops that to 23lbs. Can't imagine it would feel much different. 

For reference in the US the 1.4T or 1.8L have 138hp, so thats 21.7lb per horse, even at that rate my car is slow.


----------



## qarma (Sep 13, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I can understand wanting more power but realistically you can't expect much gain from any mods. Look at it this way, the cruze weights around 3,000lbs, if I am looking correctly your 1.6L has 111HP. your current horsepower per lb is 27lbs. Add 20HP only drops that to 23lbs. Can't imagine it would feel much different.
> 
> For reference in the US the 1.4T or 1.8L have 138hp, so thats 21.7lb per horse, even at that rate my car is slow.



I think it wont a much of a different then and the ZZPerformance forge short block looks great. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know if the 1.6T engine available in the Australian or Chinese Cruze would be an easy fit or not but it would give your car a big lift in HP and Torque.


----------

